# Garlic to harden nails?



## llehsal (May 23, 2011)

When I was much younger I would see my sister in law putting little chunks of garlic in her base and top coats of polish claiming that it strengthened her nails.  Well I never believed that really, but I came across this while searching for ways to maintain my nails and to keep them from breaking/spliting etc.  I reaslised that many sites actually recommend this.  Anyone ever tried this?  Does it work?


----------



## Ngelic (May 23, 2011)

I've never tried this but there are many many brands that make garlic nail treatments so I'm assuming that it does work!


----------



## magosienne (May 23, 2011)

It contaisn vitamins and minerals so it could be possible that garlic has an effect on nails.


----------



## llehsal (May 23, 2011)

Hmmmph!  I'd try it and let you guys know the outcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (May 23, 2011)

Let us know if there is a strong smell from it too! That's would be my #1 worry! Haha!


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

If you're going to try this I would recommend putting large pieces in versus pureeing it. Or if you want the garlic oil just crush the garlic and strain the oil using a mesh cloth into your nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (May 23, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks much Zadidoll and will do Vixie!!


----------

